# First Heat...what to expect when expecting



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our female V just turned 10-months last week and I am assuming her first heat will come, from what we've been told, between 10-14 months. This is our first female dog in over 40-years, since childhood, and we would like to be somewhat prepared on: what to expect, what to have on hand, duration of first heat and any other things we may be missing. Or if you could direct us to a previous Thread discussing this topic that would help too.

Any help from this wonderful forum would be GREATLY appreciate. We've learned so much from so many of you since we got our first V 2/1/2 years ago.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## B4rks (Aug 4, 2019)

I would also like to know as its our first female dog in many many years too.


----------



## uniquemoniker (Jul 18, 2019)

My girl is in her first heat right now at 9 months. Here is a good guide that highlights the different stages they will go through: How Long Will Your Dog Be in Heat?

A lot of articles about heat cycles will suggest getting your dog spayed at 6 months or even earlier. I have discussed spaying with my vet and while I do plan to have her spayed, I am waiting until 18 months when her growth plates should be closed. A lot of vets now suggest waiting on spaying for larger breed dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A females heat cycle last basically 21 days. Most people keep them away from males a week longer, just to be on the safe side. Depended on the amount of discharge you can cover furniture, or buy panties for them design for their heat when inside.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you both for this info and attached article. We will look into doggie panties too.


----------

